# <<<Friday Pictures>>>



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

1. My beautiful girls!:cheers:
2. My Dads name plate on his pew at the new St John Fisher Church Richmond
3. Back of my razor 900, installed pull plate
4. Pull plate lit up
5. Burning limbs
6 & 7 kids enjoying the fire pit on a cool evening.
8. Old school, saw this in a car I towed.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

My labs.....a hunter and an eater....lol


----------



## Jallen1 (Sep 12, 2012)

My sexy wife before church last Sunday







My new kel tec pmr-30 should come in handy during civil unrest







My kids making there zombie movie



















My oldest son getting ready for sinus surgery







I'm ready for summer


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

My son bringing home the bacon.
Me cooking some breakfast at the lease.


----------



## Jallen1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Few more

Qualifying our new shop with a few welding test







This man speaks the truth







My crew at the beach







My sweat Bree she is our fourth child


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Almost that time again.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Our oldest son's bull-o-lantern








Our kiddos








My lady


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

1. Sunrise in Cancun
2. The beach in Cancun.
3. Tulum (Mayan Ruin)
4. Tulum (wife and I)
5. A - Team fishing


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

A few from our fishing trip Wednesday. Wayne said the highlight of his trip (other than seeing Dallas lose to NY on Sunday) was the trip we took. They headed back to NYC this morning. That slimer went 24". I got the best of my first rate crew pulling that "it's just a nibble" red in for them too.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice haul Mondo...Sweet ride too! :wink:


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Looking up at my office from the parking lot



Wishing this was my office more than once a week



Jo Jo



My wife's 51st birthday in Vegas


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

My wife's workout program check-in picture. I think she could probably kick my arse now. Smoking hot at 51y/o if you ask me. I need to get my arse in shape.


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Nice haul Mondo...Sweet ride too! :wink:


We need to do that again already!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

My daughters first deer last weekend. 

Celebrating her kill.

Some weird guy at walmart.

Sunrise on Clear Lake.

My little Tooter on her first halloween.

Emma smiling like always.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Beautiful...I'm so glad she got her looks from her Mama. :smile:


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

few pics from my parents house they love Halloween to say the least lol


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> My wife's workout program check-in picture. I think she could probably kick my arse now. Smoking hot at 51y/o if you ask me. *I need to get my arse in shape*.


Youre good Robert. I am pretty sure round is a shape. Plus she dont need to buy an exercise ball. She can use your stomach..:biggrin:


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

I am ready for this weekend!! Headed out after work.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

My freshman in MCJROTC









2nd from left








Top Left


----------



## GOT EM' (Oct 15, 2008)

Some from mornings here at work when I'm making my rounds. The other ones are of momma and the kids on Halloween. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Beautiful...I'm so glad she got her looks from her Mama. :smile:


I know right? I'm also glad that I didn't have to clean that doe LOL!

TH


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> I know right? I'm also glad that I didn't have to clean that doe LOL!
> 
> TH


Believe me. I didnt open that does stomach up. Those tenderloins werent worth that. LOL!


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

1. bringin up the sunk house boat
2. fish art
3. classy/*******... you decide
4. good weekend refreshments
5. new girls TeamMarsh shirts
6. boating girls
7. my holloween costume this year (rick grimes)


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

trick or treating offshore










beautiful sunset offshore on halloween


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

My 78yo FIL was going to clean his old ABU 5000. I got it in a coffee can. Mailing it off to Reel Trouble for an overhaul & rebuild today.

https://www.reel-trouble.com/Contact_Us.php


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Yummy


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Ol Zeb. Trick or treaters didn't seem to like him too much. ??


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

random ranch pics from last weekend...

last dove hunt for the season...
hanging with my stepsons (bird retrievers)
limit
illegals (stepsons) cleaning out the blind
working
"Pink" (for breast cancer awarness) is up and running one last time


----------



## H2O (Aug 2, 2005)

Four Seasons Ranch, Pearsall, TX
Opening weekend dove 2012


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

So my Sister sponsored a haunted house in her garage and we had neighbors, friends and family take part in it and it was a BALL!! I am the clown (Attempot at a Captain Spaulding) and I was at the entrance of the maze through the garage.

It was SOOOO much fun. I had one kid, little guy, he was dressed like spider man and I was growling at him inside the dorr telling him to come in...There was NO WAY he was coming in....I taunted him and he was yelling at me to "STOP!!" I said "Get in here Spiderman, dont you hear these people screaming??? They need a Super Hero"

The little kid ripped off his mask, looked at me and said ...

I am only 5 years old, I am not a superhero" and then he ran off where he couldnt see me anymore.... I about wet myself laughing....SO funny!!

The pic you see of me snarling was one of the times I BUSTED out of the haunted house and started to chase the kids on the sidewalk....I think I like that stuff too much!! LOL!!!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Disc cooker maiden voyage last week at Ft Stockton.








This was breakfast









Then I decided to really put her through her paces









Beef stew meat, onion, spices, dried ancho chili and chipotle peppers









Guisada/Chili fusion over an open fire...









It was very nice!!!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Had to post some pics of the Coffin Races in Manitou Springs Colorado....This was a REALLY fun day!!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

A few offerings.....

I made a 12 hour drive up into Arkansas to inspect a property I'm managing.....Sunrise and sunset pics taken in almost exactly the same place.

My little Rapunzel..........likes to pick flowers (and hunt deer).

Gotta watch those farm roads and bridges! Thats my Tundra on the other side.....and I did cross it!


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

Pic I took of daughter on TV.
Go Coogs!!


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Went pheasant hunting in South Dakota last week. Couple pics of my dog, Bo, doing what he loves.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Oldest boys wedding in Kansas this past weekend. Kicked if off right with deep fried wings and mountain oysters for the post rehearsal dinner.

Pics- These are from the phone so not top notch quality.

1) Grooms Cake
2) Red Velvet Facial 
3) My new DIL
4) The Boys - My youngest was best man for big brother.
5) I also picked up a grand-daughter in the process


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Great pics all.. It was a good week....


Ruff Boo From Klever 

Twice Baked Ziti

Chili Con Carne Authentico

Flounda Done Different

Croaker n Peruvian Ceveeche 

Chimichurri Cheeken

Venison Sausage n SW Papa Salad


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> My 78yo FIL was going to clean his old ABU 5000. I got it in a coffee can. Mailing it off to Reel Trouble for an overhaul & rebuild today.
> 
> https://www.reel-trouble.com/Contact_Us.php


How much, I have one that I'd like to have fixed up too as close to new as he can...Thanks..


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

My incredible surf combo.


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

1. South Texas Dove Hunt
2. Cantina behind the bunk house.
3. New SIG .45
4. Trout limit
5. flounder fishing
6. reward - baked flounder topped with crab and shrimp


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Dad's best mount
First fire of the season at SuSu's house for Halloween
A very special day with dad-I will be thinking of you tomorrow morning
This guy is getting big!
Sock Monkey Jr.
Making memories, and practice makes perfect...wrapping houses specialist


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Whiskey Girl Cookers hit second place ribs at Czhilispiel in Flatonia this past weekend - a big thank you to my pit crew Bevo/Pevo and gang . . . my first trip to Czhilispiel. To place in Bohunkville USA was a huge accomplishment for me . . . I am still beaming! . . . wg


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Beam on W.G.. Thats some fine smokin .. # 1 here...


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Whiskey Girl Cookers hit second place ribs at Czhilispiel in Flatonia this past weekend - a big thank you to my pit crew Bevo/Pevo and gang . . . my first trip to Czhilispiel. To place in Bohunkville USA was a huge accomplishment for me . . . I am still beaming! . . . wg


W.G. - Is that guys name Danny in the first pic? He looks like someone I work with..

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Captain Dave said:


> Beam on W.G.. Thats some fine smokin .. # 1 here...


X2...I've eaten it & know how good it is! :brew:


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

fishfeeder said:


> W.G. - Is that guys name Danny in the first pic? He looks like someone I work with..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


All I can say is that is Bevo/Pevo - Crew Chief . . . wg


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I've had three cook-offs back to back weekends. . . . been a busy girl. Placed 3rd on chicken with my team Double M Cookers at Bayou Fest in La Marque two weekends ago. I didn't even unpack the truck - LOL! . . . got one more before the end of the year . . . wg


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Whiskey Girl said:


> All I can say is that is Bevo/Pevo - Crew Chief . . . wg


Cool, I couldn't tell on my phone, now I see it on the big screen...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Congratulations!

Sure looks good too.

TH


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Tater Halloweenin! :doowapsta


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Late night fully involved detached garage fire. Rookie is waiting on water.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

random few....


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Dolphins at the poc jetties on Halloween


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Gettin ready for tomorows football game.

few of the family

happy friday!

Dave n WG...thanks, ...i still havent ate lunch but my computer is looking tasty!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

With every friday starting off with a atv/utv in the mud, I decided to try it myself.

I don't think I was doing it right.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

You're absolutely doing it right Louie!!



LouieB said:


> With every friday starting off with a atv/utv in the mud, I decided to try it myself.
> 
> I don't think I was doing it right.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Jamie_Lee said:


> You're absolutely doing it right Louie!!


X2!!


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Just One More said:


> 1. South Texas Dove Hunt
> 2. Cantina behind the bunk house.
> 3. New SIG .45
> 4. Trout limit
> ...


Looks like the Cochina Ranch Cantina if I'm not mistaken


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

LouieB said:


> With every friday starting off with a atv/utv in the mud, I decided to try it myself.
> 
> I don't think I was doing it right.


whatever happened to the guy that originally started this? Seems like it has lost a little of its luster from the glory days.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Whiskey Girl said:


> I've had three cook-offs back to back weekends. . . . been a busy girl. Placed 3rd on chicken with my team Double M Cookers at Bayou Fest in La Marque two weekends ago. I didn't even unpack the truck - LOL! . . . got one more before the end of the year . . . wg


Be careful....You could get a reputation hanging out with RJ!! LOL!!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

bzrk180 said:


> Be careful....You could get a reputation hanging out with RJ!! LOL!!


I know right!!!! . . . I'm more worried about his wife though - LOL!! . . . wg


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Pics to share
Ranger front roll bar after wreck







Training







Wife's new supercharged caddy 







My Pirate







New Xds 45


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

technology


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> technology


LOL welcome to Dewberry Farms!!! I almost used my new xds on myself that day!!


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Anothe great night fishing trip on Sabine!










Cool Pic from the night










Me and Mal at TRF


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

Ridin_Skinny said:


> Looks like the Cochina Ranch Cantina if I'm not mistaken


Bingo


----------



## marsh bandit (Aug 17, 2011)

Just One More said:


> Bingo


Buddy owns a place right down the road from the Cochina on the ranch road. I'll likely be there tonight sippin a few cold ones


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

This was last November ~ Me and the first deer I ever shot! I now have Huntin Fever and I'm going crazee because I'm not able to get to the Deer Lease until next Friday! :headknock Wishing everyone lots of Good Luck and Big Bucks this opening weekend!


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

4' Timber rattler a few weeks ago at the farm in MS









Training with Rocky Creek Retrievers this morning


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

my humble pumpkin










kiddos and MIL










here's proof of KUJO










ever been hurt on your car? do busted knuckles count?










c'mon, man!


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Car-B-Que*

This was in front of our house yesterday afternoon. We weren't home but my brother lives across the street and snapped this. No one was injured, but I'm sure the call the young girl made to her dad was a rough one. It's....excuse me, WAS a Jeep Cherokee I think.

Left a nice chunk of melted goo on the side of the road that smells awful.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

1. SIL and my son
2. My son in a bouncy house
3. Dewberry farm


----------



## fishmaster09 (Jun 2, 2009)

got a good laugh out of this


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

fishmaster09 said:


> got a good laugh out of this


FUPA?


----------



## Jallen1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Not sure bout y'all but I love this show on amc the walking dead


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Halloween sunset at POC jetties with some friends.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> FUPA?


Tks Hotrod! :wink:


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

:flag:Romney rally in Ohio yesterday...:flag:








And a little Star Wars humor!


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

*Rutledge Wood*

Rutledge Wood just came to our campground with a film crew, He comes across as a pretty neat guy. Go # 48.


----------

